# Show cut or leave natural?



## kerryb (Jan 22, 2015)

My boy is going into the groomers on Friday. He usually just goes in for a good clean up and blow dry. Im thinking of getting him how cut but am in 2 minds. Ive printed out full directions of the cut and can have a good chat with the groomer as I work for the training side of the company that also owns the grooming centre. Should I go for it or jut leave him natural? He is cream with a very thick, field type coat.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I like the UK style of show grooming, so I am biased you should try it. You can always ley it grow out and back to natural.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

And share a photo with us! would love to see


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'd trim feet, ears, and tails, but let the rest of the dog go natural.  

I watched a youtube video of some ladies trimming their golden for a European show and my goodness they strip off and cut too much coat.


----------



## kerryb (Jan 22, 2015)

Il prefer the Amercan cut and thats the directions im giving to the groomer. I agree, I think the european cut takes to much off the neck and chest, I like his big mane.
Ill do some before pics.


----------



## roxieyap (Jul 15, 2015)

Maintaining the long mane of a golden retriever is a challenge for us living in humid countries like the Philippines. But because they are great pets, we still love to have them. As a trade off, we try to keep it short during the summer and just let it grow back naturally for the cooler months of the year. :wavey:


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> I like the UK style of show grooming...


I do, too. I love the look. I'm looking for a picture of it and taking Chance to my shop and have my groomer try it on him. If she can't get it right...well, that's okay. We'll just try it again when he grows out.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Hey LJilly,
besides holding the head back and doing parallel w the neck cuts with the thinners, how else do the Europeans get those lovely necks with scissors?


----------

